# Redefining production music...



## acomposer (Oct 24, 2019)

Coming soon...

We're redefining the production music world:





__





qualityfreemusic.com






qualityfreemusic.com


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 24, 2019)

Quality Free Music? As in, it's quality-free? Free of all qualities?


----------



## Daryl (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, go to the site. It's hilarious.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 24, 2019)

This is one of my favourite sites on the internet. Every couple weeks I go there, browse the tips section and read what the testimonials have to say.

I also listen to my favourite track, "Heaven is Here" by Sludge (feat. Diamond V). I love the groove, the production, hell, I even love the watermark.


----------



## Henu (Oct 24, 2019)

This is so well done I almost swallowed it. Brilliant!!


----------



## Blackster (Oct 24, 2019)

That is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## VinRice (Oct 24, 2019)

Complete genius. 'Tracy' is my favourite track. (coming soon on DISASTA Records).

For those of you that grew up 'oop North' in England like me that track will bring back nightmares of 'Punk Night' at the local Miners Welfare. Sublime.


----------



## Kery Michael (Oct 25, 2019)

LOL, and don't forget to read the footnote (actually it's a double footnote, a footnote on a footnote), there's a "small" admin fee of 7.99 euro per 10 tracks uploaded. That's a great deal!

But if "Heaven Is Here" is the quality of music they're looking forward, then I don't think that I have what it takes.


----------



## acomposer (Oct 28, 2019)

Kery Michael said:


> LOL, and don't forget to read the footnote (actually it's a double footnote, a footnote on a footnote), there's a "small" admin fee of 7.99 euro per 10 tracks uploaded. That's a great deal!



Hi there, I think some clarification is required here. The 7,99 EUR fee is our special discount offer (per 10 submitted tracks) which lasts throughout November. After that it goes back to the regular 9,99.

Best wishes,

Tracy Bradley
www.qualityfreemusic.com


----------



## acomposer (Nov 9, 2019)

*** Important Announcement !! ***

Hi there guys!

Well, we at QFM have long been impressed with those guys that produce videos from their bedroom about: 'How I just made $147 from one sync!!!' etc. It's a great service they offer for those starting out and very generous that they pass on all their valuable knowledge and experience for a very reasonably priced monthly subscription.

Inspired by this, we will soon be rolling out FixMySync (TM). More details can be found on our website:

www.qualityfreemusic.com

Thanks for stopping by!

Tracy Bradley


----------



## Akarin (Nov 9, 2019)

I love these parody sites. So well made! Thanks for the laughs, man.


----------



## acomposer (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi there guys! It's December 1st and that marks the run up to Christmas properly! So today we are unveiling the pre-release of our first single 'This Christmas' (full official release takes place on Jan 5th). Produced in association with UK percussion legend Stewart 'Rimshot' Riley, it's a song of hope and about giving something back at a special time. This is a song for all our many V.I.Control friends. Have a great Christmas guys! - Jorik.

Here's the song with accompanying video! For the full story, please visit our blog. https://bit.ly/2qTkYbw

View attachment This Christmas.mp4


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 1, 2019)

The epic guitar break at 0:50 is the real gem here. Well done indeed, nailed it


----------



## acomposer (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## VinRice (Dec 1, 2019)

"in the pouring snow" Genius...


----------

